# dog food?



## Conan (Apr 10, 2003)

I have heard of people feeding their p's dog foog, is this good for them? If so what type of dog food do you feed them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

no, dont. I heard it gets larger in teh fishes stomach, which can then kill them


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know for sure - but I wouldn't


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i've heard it has not good for them.
wes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don't try it will mess up your water and it's not good diet for your p's...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It isn't good for p's but there are other fish that will eat it, in the carribean we feed the fish dogfood while we snorkel.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> It isn't good for p's but there are other fish that will eat it, in the carribean we feed the fish dogfood while we snorkel.


 there is a differance between whether a fish will eat something and whether something is good for the fish.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Have you ever heard the saying.. "its bad to feed birds rice"?? This pertains feeding your Ps dog food also. Dried dog food expands after sitting in water for awhile. If broken pieces of dried dog food were to be over eatten by Ps, imagine how much it can injure your Ps when it expends inside its stomach. Even canned foods aren't recommended, due to the extra ingredients mixed.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've fed Trout Chow to my one rhom, It eats it with no problems as part of a varied diet that included earthworms, crayfish and feeders.
I still use pretty much the same diet with the addition of beef heart .

The dog food thing,
Reminds me of the time my friends daughter dropped a few handfulls of
Purina Dog Chow in my 120 gallon.I'm sure the oscars got some of it but I couldn't tell by their behavior.


----------



## School Criminal (Apr 22, 2003)

If i were u i wouldn't try it but it's your decision :smile:


----------

